# Need picture of Schwinn Cougar



## Claysgarage (Sep 16, 2007)

Found a dead Cougar this week. Thinking of bringing back to life.
Has Phantom style frame with locking springer, phantom style chain guard.
Front fender is gone and there is no rack, or tank.
I don't know if it had tank, rack or light?
Thanks, Clay


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 17, 2007)

post a picture this sounds interesting


----------



## JAcycle (Sep 18, 2007)

*cougar?*

Are you sure about cougar? I know only of "Schwinn" panther , jaguar , and tiger models.Good luck w/ that .


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Dec 7, 2020)

JAcycle said:


> *cougar?*
> 
> Are you sure about cougar? I know only of "Schwinn" panther , jaguar , and tiger models.Good luck w/ that .



A Schwinn Cougar is an older lady who likes to ride Schwinns


----------



## Oilit (Dec 9, 2020)

Claysgarage said:


> Found a dead Cougar this week. Thinking of bringing back to life.
> Has Phantom style frame with locking springer, phantom style chain guard.
> Front fender is gone and there is no rack, or tank.
> I don't know if it had tank, rack or light?
> Thanks, Clay



Does it look like one of the bikes in this thread?








						prototype Jaguar | All Things Schwinn
					

Ok lets see if anybody can help with this. I have a couple of 53/54 Jaguars, both have both types of fender mounts in the rear factory,  I have seen 4 (owned 3 of these) over 30 yrs., first I bought a 53 cantilever frame I thought someone had welded a hand brake hoop over the og fender bracket...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 9, 2020)

SilverBullet08 said:


> A Schwinn Cougar is an older lady who likes to ride Schwinns



Trust me if that's what it is as long as she has even a weak pulse she's Never Dead. Lol.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 9, 2020)

...Here's one!







.....Oh wait.... how old does one have to be to be a "Cougar"?


----------



## Oilit (Dec 9, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> ...Here's one!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1315867
> ...



MeeeYoow!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 9, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> ...Here's one!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1315867
> ...



That's a Schwinn I wouldn't mind taking for a ride!


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 9, 2020)

Cougars are usually 20+ years older than their "prey" . I have seen some I'd proudly lie to and say I'm 18-28 if I thought I could get away with it


----------



## PLERR (Dec 9, 2020)

SilverBullet08 said:


> A Schwinn Cougar is an older lady who likes to ride Schwinns



Waited 13 years for that punchline....


----------



## Oilit (Dec 10, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Cougars are usually 20+ years older than their "prey" . I have seen some I'd proudly lie to and say I'm 18-28 if I thought I could get away with it



That's not fair! Why do they get to be cougars while I'm just a dirty old man?


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 10, 2020)

Oilit said:


> That's not fair! Why do they get to be cougars while I'm just a dirty old man?



Double standards man. Just make sure she's 21 and you'll be Ok


----------

